# too many meds.



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

It seems that all the Drs. want to do is keep everyone "calm" to help their IBS. I'm not even sure that anxiety causes bouts of Ibs. The Paxil raises your blood pressure, the Xanax and Ativan are habit forming and the Buspar, which I'm on, doesnt seem to work. I'm really confused about this condition. I've had my gallbladder out already and I'm only 34. My mother tells me that I was put on Soy milk as an infant, "go figure", must be related. I know I'm lactose intolerant also. This is relentlous.


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey Tammy, I can relate, my husband is startingto call me Elvis because I am on so many meds forthe IBS. I am taking a generic form of Xanax forthe nerves, an anti-spasm for the IBS-D, Clarinexfor my sinus drainage, etc. Now I have nausea allthe time and the dr. wants to put me on med. forthat too! I can't help but think that all the medshave side effects that can be worse than what they cure. I am eating a bland diet, I plan totry calcium for the D. I am thinking of takingup yoga, getting massages and seeing a hypnotist.At this point I am willing to try anything to feelbetter. I have been basically house-bound forover two months. I have lost over 18 pounds andlook like a skeleton. I have had over 14 bloodtests, CAT scans, AB scans, colonoscopy and endoscope, etc. I had surgery on Tues. for a polyp,but that won't cure the IBS. I have terribleab cramps and lower back pain and none of the meds help it so I sometimes take Darvicet (pain pill)along with everything else eekkk! I'm aboutready to see a voodoo dr. at this point, I haveseen 4 different drs. already and still feel like****. Help!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

might be worthwhile to see a psychologist. Cbt and hypnosis are pretty effective, If your doctor doesn't believe in it you can send a bc and I'll try and get a referral for you.tom


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

Hi Maxson:I'd HIGHLY recommend the calcium tablets. I've been taking three of them a day for over a year now and haven't had any bad D since. I still have my bad times where I have to leave for work a little later than usual because the morning seems to be my worst time. I take an anti-spasmodic once a day (used to take them three times a day before calcium) and a half tab of Valium in the morning also. This combo seems to work best for me. I recently began exercising at least 5 times a week and that keeps the stress down. I wish everyone well on these boards--thank God I found you all and now realize I'm not weired or alone. One last thing....the calcium will also prevent polyps from returning. Can't hurt, huh?


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

There's nothing more frustrating to me than having anxiety about the meds I'm taking for my anxiety. It's such a catch 22 situation. Ugh!


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Maumie, Thankyou so much for the information. Ijust started the calcium tabs yesterday. I hadno idea they help to prevent polyps, that isgreat news! Since I have been Lactose intolerantsince I can remember it makes sense that calciumwill help. I have gotten so much useful information from this website, people who haveIBS can help more than a doctor who isn't alwaysfamilar with it. Thanks to everyone for the greatadvice!


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

MaxsonHave you been tested for celiac?? Jenkins


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Jenkins, Yes, I believe they did test me for that.Is that something about the hairs that help todigest wheat products? I know they tested me forjust about everything possible.I'm still thinkingI had some sort of infection or bacteria that really made the IBS-D so bad all of a sudden. Itjust seems odd that I've had IBS for almost 20years and all of a sudden it got so out of control. I am seeing a therapist for the firsttime in 2 weeks and I am seeing a new/differentgastro dr. the beginning of Sept. The gastro dr.I've been seeing hasn't been much help for me.I am currently taking anti-spasm pill twice aday and calcium twice a day, and I still don'thave relief, I still have D every morning. Iam going to try probiotics and see if they helpat all. I am determined to find an answer,hopefully with natural suppliments as opposedto meds. I'm so afraid that if I keep takinganti-D meds I'll never be able to have a normalBM without them. I feel like I am building upa tolerance for them, and that really scares me.I'm also very careful about what I am eating,although sometimes I honestly think that doesn'tmatter.


----------

